# Internet constantly disconnecting



## Swiftending (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm having a problem for a long time with my connection, it just randomly disconnects. And it is as random as it can get, sometimes not once during the whole day, today 10 times at least.

I'm running windows 7 and got a wireless router and an ADSL modem that is in bridge mode. I had a TP-Link ADSL modem, and whenever I called technical support, they told me to change ADSL modulation. Then it would work for 3-4 days, I would call again - they would tell me to switch it back to old, again works 3-4 days and then same thing (works as in less disconnects, but never completely fixed). After some time they told me to change modem, so I went there and they gave me another modem (I think this one is even worse than the old one), and since then it disconnects me close to 2 times more frequently.

Wireless router is TP-link TL-WR340G, and the modem is ZyXEL P-660RT EE (seems to be russian). Router is in PPPoE mode, and modem is bridged. I can access the router page fine, but not the modem page when I plug the computer cable into the modem. (it was same with the old one, guess that's cuz they're in bridge mode) Basically it loses connection for 1-2 minutes, and then it can connect again. It used to drop my connection when I answered my phone for a couple of days, but not anymore. Anyways, I'm looking for help since I'm tired of calling their technical support just to hear the same thing that doesn't work every single time.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Swiftending,

How long have you had that wireless router? Try performing a reset on the router by using a paperclip to push the reset button on the back of the router. Make sure to push and hold the button for 30sec. Then see if that resolves your issues. Also, unless your router is new or you recently had it, try using a spare router. I had a similar issue once and it turned out to be a faulty router. I replaced the network device and the problem was resolved.

Besides wireless, try plugging in the computer via network cable to the back of one of the router's ethernet ports. See if hard-wired connection works fine.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It used to drop my connection when I answered my phone for a couple of days, but not anymore.


 do you have adsl filters on all the phone lines ?
please give details ...

Do you have more than one PC that disconnects or do all devices disconnect
Whats the status of all the lights on the modem and router when working and do they change when it disconnects 

Can we see an ipconfig /all , three ping tests and an xirrus screen shot - when its all working and post the results here and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects - and post the results here 



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Swiftending (Apr 1, 2011)

@DBCooper - I've had this same router for a long time, probably 2 years and more. I don't think it's router fault, because I think it's the modem that receives the connection from the ISP, and then router just forwards it to the other computers? I'll try what you suggested though. And my computer is plugged directly into the router all the time, because the router is set to PPPoE, and modem is bridged.

@etaf - I have 3 PCs that use this connection, all of them disconnect at the same time. On my old modem, the TP-link one, ADSL light used to be lit all the time, and then when I disconnect, after around 10 seconds it starts blinking and trying to reconnect, reconnects in 1 min or so and then it's lit again. 

On the new one however the lights are random, there is an ADSL/ACT light that blinks or is lit all the time randomly, me having internet or not doesn't affect it, so can't know. What's an ADSL filter?  
I have 2 phone lines in my flat, internet is on one of them. 
Here are the tests:

Working, ipconfig and pings:

C:\Users\Korisnik>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Korisnik-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-78-7A-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8049:f9ac:a9c9:2875%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 01, 2011 12:09:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 03, 2011 12:09:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 241984109
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-19-F2-9B-6C-62-6D-78-7A-FE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 217.26.208.36
217.26.208.35
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4E6E32C7-595F-476D-9B5C-542143467779}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:898:fa54:b1e1:4031(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::898:fa54:b1e1:4031%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Korisnik>ping 192.168.1.3

Pinging 192.168.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Korisnik>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.149.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.149.99: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.85.149.99: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.85.149.99: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.85.149.99: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.85.149.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 37ms, Average = 36ms

C:\Users\Korisnik>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=124ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 124ms, Maximum = 125ms, Average = 124ms

As for Xirus, it says no adapters available, and when I go to settings, I can't choose an adapter (no options in that scroll down)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I have 3 PCs that use this connection, all of them disconnect at the same time. On my old modem, the TP-link one, ADSL light used to be lit all the time, and then when I disconnect, after around 10 seconds it starts blinking and trying to reconnect, reconnects in 1 min or so and then it's lit again.


 Well that sounds like a DSL issue , shame you cant tell on the new modem - I suspect blinking maybe activity 


> What's an ADSL filter?


 filters which connect to the phone line and stop the telephone voice and calls from interfering with broadband and visa-versa

can you log into the router and see the connection status at all ? that will at least see if the modem has disconnected 

ignore xirrus - if you are cabled - thats only for wireless


----------



## Swiftending (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I can log into the router just fine and connect/disconnect from there, since router is connected directly to the PC. I have a cable going from my phone into the splitter, and there's another cable going into the splitter as well, on the other end it goes from splitter into the modem. I had like 3-4 disconnects in 1 hour, my provider called today and told me to plug the telephone cable out of the splitter, so there's only that other cable (i don't remember what's it from really ) going into the splitter now, and my connection didn't disconnect for about 1 hour and more now. I can't use this telephone line now though.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> going into the splitter now, and my connection didn't disconnect for about 1 hour and more now. I can't use this telephone line now though.


 I'm not really up on the US splitters - butif it acts like the ADSL filters we have in UK - then it sounds like it maybe faulty - i'll let a US expert advise


----------

